
MacBook Air 11“ – Matt Gemmell (2011) - tim333
http://mattgemmell.com/macbook-air-11/
======
tim333
In memoriam as Apple just discontinued it which I feel a little sad about.
Still using my one. A friend switched to the 12 inch Macbook and regrets it
due to having only one port and having to use dongles which he loses. Such is
progress I guess.

